# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  انظرو الى الشارع السحري على طريق عمان

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم 

شوفو هالشارع الموجود على طريق عمان في الاردن  الشارع العكسي الله واعلم شو قصتو والاسئلة الموجوده على هالشارع ؟؟

هل الشارع مسحور ؟؟

هل هو خدع بصرية او ماذا ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
في جنوب سوريا (وعلى الطريق الواصل بين مدينة السويداء وسد الروم)

هناك مائة متر من الطريق تنحدر بشدة ـ ومع ذلك إن اوقفت فيها سيارتك ستراها 

تعود بمؤخرتها الى الأعلى!!

وعلى طريق برانسفورت (في سانتا كروز بكاليفورنيا) توجد نقطة مماثلة تم استغلالها سياحيا؛ 

فالسياح يزورون هذه المنطقة لرؤية السيارات وهي تنحدر الى الأعلى. وكثيرا ما يرمي

المرشدون السياحيون كرات التنس أو يسكبون السوائل كي يراها السياح وهي تصعد الطريق وحدها!!.

وفي فلوريدا (بين اورلاندو وتامبا) توجد على "الهايوي 27" مسافة تنجذب فيها 

السيارات الى الأعلى في حين تبطئ ان نزلت من الاتجاه المعاكس.. وهي منطقة معروفة جيدا 

ووضعت فيها السلطات لوحة ضخمة تنبه السائقين لهذه الظاهرة!!

و أيضا :

ـ بقعة في طريق سترولاند في أستراليا (قرب ما يعرف بالصخرة المعلقة)!.

ـ وهناك بقعة في جنوب روما في الطريق المؤدي الى تلال كولي الباني!.

ـ وبقعة أخرى غرب عاصمة البرتغال ـ وتشكل جزءاً من طريق 247الساحلي!.

ـ كما تلاحظ هذه الظاهرة في الطريق الصاعد الى جبل بينتلي خارج أثينا!.

ـ وتوجد أيضاً على الطريق A719 في اسكوتلندا قرب خليج كروي الصخري!.

ـ وكذلك في كندا حيث يوجد تل مشهور يدعى "تل المغناطيس" في منطقة مناتوبا!!.

ـ وفي كوريا الجنوبية على الطريق السريع قرب جبل هولا (في جزيرة تشاي دو)!!.


التفسيرات الموجودة هي كالتالي:

الأول: يدعي أن الجاذبية تصبح (لسـبب ما) معكوسة في هذه المناطق بحيث تدفع الأجسام

إلى الأعلى ـ بدل جذبها الى الأسفل.. 

والثاني يرى ان هذه المناطق (وهي صخرية في معظمها) تضم ترسبات مغناطيسية قوية تسحب 

المركبات الى الأعلى وتبطئ من انحدارها الى الأسفل..

أما التفسير الثالث فهو ان تضاريس هذه المناطق تسبب خداعا بصريا (بحيث يبدو النازل 

صاعدا والصاعد نازلا).. فمن المعروف ان عين الإنسان يمكن أن تنخدع بسهولة بتصميم ديكور معين؛ 

وهذه الخدعة تستعمل كثيرا في الافلام (وفي الملاهي) لدرجة يبدو الشخص وكأنه يسير على الجدار

او حتى على السقف. وفي المناطق المذكورة سابقا يتوفر "الخداع البصري" بشكل طبيعي 

فيخيل للإنسان ان سيارته تنحدر إلى الأعلى فيما هي فعلياً تنحدر الى الاسفل!!.


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
[align=center] 


دراسة:

 
قام فريق عمل مكون من أعضاء هيئة تدريس وطلاب قسم الفيزياء بكلية المعلمين بالطائف 

بدراسة علمية حول ما يشاع في منطقة جبال الكر بالطائف، عن ظاهرة تحرك المركبات إذا 

تركت لها حرية الحركة، وذلك بعد إطفاء المحرك، مما يدفع السيارة إلى التحرك لأعلى

الطريق المائل، بعكس النظم الفيزيائية التي تؤكد تحرك المركبات إلى أسفل المنحنى.

وقام فريق البحث وهم: الدكتور محمد شحادة الدغمة والدكتور زهير شحادة والدكتور محمد

الجلالي والدكتور جمال العرجة وفؤاد شريتح، ترافقهم مجموعة من طلاب المستوى السابع،

بزيارة ميدانية لمنطقة الكر الجبلية بالهدا لدراسة الجاذبية السالبة بالمنطقة، والتي أثارت 

تساؤلات الكثير من المواطنين بالمنطقة.



فريق البحث خلال الدراسة 

وطرح فريق البحث عدة تفسيرات، منها افتراض وجود مجالات مغناطيسة غير عادية في تلك 

المناطق وبالقرب منها، وذلك بافتراض أن الجبال القريبة تحتوي على أكاسيد حديدية، ومن 

ثم ينتج عن هذه مجالات مغناطيسية تؤثر على حركة الأجسام المعدنية، وذلك في اتجاه 

معاكس لقوى الجاذبية، وافتراض وجود كثافات كبيرة جدا لبعض الجبال القريبة عن مثيلاتها 

الأخرى أو عن باقي مكونات الطريق، ومنها تتشكل قوى الجاذبية في اتجاه معين أكبر من

تلك في الاتجاهات المتبقية، وقد نوه البحث إلى أن هذا التفسير يحتاج إلى قياسات عملية

معقدة وغير عملية، كما ويحتاج إلى إقناع كثير من العلماء.

واقترح البعض أن يكون الميل العام لمستوى الطريق الذي يبدو أن السيارة تتحرك عكسه،

إنما هو في الواقع ميل إلى أسفل، وليس إلى أعلى، مشيرين إلى أن هذا المقترح يحتاج 

إلى تفسير منطقي يقتنع به الكثيرون.

استخدم فريق البحث بوصلة لدراسة المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي بالمنطقة وملاحظة أي

تغيرات في اتجاه هذا المجال،ولدراسة التغيرات في مجال الجاذبية الأرضية تم استخدام

بندول لقياس أي تغير في عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية، كما تم التأكد من ميل الطريق بأجهزة

المسح الهندسي. وتم مسح مسافة تبلغ حوالي 700 متر.

ولم تسجل التجارب أي دليل على تغيرات مغناطيسية في المنطقة، كما دلت القياسات

على استبعاد وجود نشاط مغناطيسي غير عادي، أو وجود تغيرات في قوى الجاذبية،

وكانت المفاجأة أن الطريق يبدو مائلا إلى أعلى، ولكنه في الواقع مائل إلى أسفل.

وأوردت الدراسة بعض المشاهدات المثيلة حول العالم، ففي منطقة تدعى وادي الموت 

بصحراء كاليفورنيا بأمريكا شوهدت حركة للأحجار المنحدرة من الجبال إلى أعلى 

المستوى المائل، بل إن بعض التقارير ذكرت أن بعضا من تلك الأحجار المنحدرة من 

الجبال القريبة تتطاير إلى أعلى، كما يحدث لحبات الفشار عند وضعها على القدر.

وفي منطقة غريان بالجماهيرية الليبية، تتحرك الأجسام والسيارات إلى أعلى المنحنى، 

كما لوحظت هذه الحالة في طريق صلاح سالم بمصر، وفي مناطق بلبنان وسوريا.

وناقشت الدراسة أيضا ظاهرة الخداع البصري الذي قد يدفع الكثير إلى رؤية المركبات

تتحرك إلى أعلى المنحنى، والذي يعرف عن المساحين بالميل المسحور، وفسرت في

إطار ذلك ظاهرة السراب الذي يحدث في المناطق الصحراوية نهارا، حيث تبدو الصورة 

مقلوبة وأن هناك بحيرة من الماء انعكست صورة الجسم فيها.

ولكن الدراسة استبعدت أن تحدث هذه الظاهرة نتيجة للسراب، لأسباب علمية، وأكدت

أنها ظاهرة طبيعية حقيقية، ناتجة عن قوانين الفيزياء المعروفة، 

ولكن الغريب أنها تتناقض مع القوانين الطبيعية.

[/align]
[/align]

----------


## الخمايسة

> [align=center]
> والثاني يرى ان هذه المناطق (وهي صخرية في معظمها) تضم ترسبات مغناطيسية قوية تسحب 
> 
> المركبات الى الأعلى وتبطئ من انحدارها الى الأسفل..
> 
> 
> [/align]


وهذا في الارجح هو الصحيح حيث يحذر من استخدامات الموبايل والأجهزة الاشعاعية في هذه المنطقة

----------

